# Trainer in Michigan



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Was curious if anyone here has had any experiences with "K9 Training" in Auburn, Michigan. The trainer's name is John Sampson. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not familiar....what kind of training goals do you have? There are some great clubs around. If you want to do more than basic obedience, I'd recommend visiting a few clubs and see where you'd enjoy training.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Not quite sure what part of MI that Auburn is in but there are trainers in Stevensville. What kind of training are you getting in to?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who are the trainers in Stevensville?


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

The local Kennel Club would be utilized for puppy classes (great for socializing), as well as obedience. But am also interested in Personal Protection, which K9 training offers. I don't want to have to drive a ton for training (I am aware that most people have to deal with this), and that is why I am asking about John Sampson...due to the fact that Auburn, Michigan is about 30 minutes away.

Technically, still researching breeders, so I am not in a big rush for info...but decided to start researching the situation now.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Who are the trainers in Stevensville?


Unfortunately I do not remember the name. I was visiting my mother in the area I grew up near and noticed the new (to me anyway) training place on Red Arrow Highway. I got excited when I saw it because they were doing some puppy class it looked like and there were so many GSD pups I just had to stop and watch for a little while. They had a separate agility field and some other K9 type equipment (the straight up board fence to climb over, the tents to hide suspects in, etc) set up in a separate fenced area too. Since I live in Florida now and hadn't been to the area in 20 years it has changed a lot. Sorry for the non-information.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

pyratemom said:


> Unfortunately I do not remember the name. I was visiting my mother in the area I grew up near and noticed the new (to me anyway) training place on Red Arrow Highway. I got excited when I saw it because they were doing some puppy class it looked like and there were so many GSD pups I just had to stop and watch for a little while. They had a separate agility field and some other K9 type equipment (the straight up board fence to climb over, the tents to hide suspects in, etc) set up in a separate fenced area too. Since I live in Florida now and hadn't been to the area in 20 years it has changed a lot. Sorry for the non-information.


I think it was the Northern Indian Schutzhund club you may have seen. I use to train with them. There is no trainers over that way anymore(the club is still active)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

SC72 said:


> The local Kennel Club would be utilized for puppy classes (great for socializing), as well as obedience. But am also interested in Personal Protection, which K9 training offers. I don't want to have to drive a ton for training (I am aware that most people have to deal with this), and that is why I am asking about John Sampson...due to the fact that Auburn, Michigan is about 30 minutes away.
> 
> Technically, still researching breeders, so I am not in a big rush for info...but decided to start researching the situation now.


I still recommend visiting some clubs(that way you can also see the different lines of dogs working, make contacts with trainers and see what you really like or don't like) There are some great events/trials in the summer months, I'd take advantage and attend some. 
The Alpha Team Challenge

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events

If you are on facebook, there are a couple pages to join. I'd also ask there about this trainer. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/easternk9/?fref=ts


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

SC72 said:


> Was curious if anyone here has had any experiences with "K9 Training" in Auburn, Michigan. The trainer's name is John Sampson. Thanks!


I am in Saginaw, and I don't recall the name. But if he is new, I probably wouldn't have heard of him. There is a retired K9 officer who trains/teaches near Hemlock, MI, west of Saginaw. PM me if you want his phone number.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I think it was the Northern Indian Schutzhund club you may have seen. I use to train with them. There is no trainers over that way anymore(the club is still active)


Thanks. It's too bad they don't have trainers any more but I'm glad the club is still active. I hadn't been to that area in a long time as my mother purchased a small house in Florida to stay in the winters. Recently she sold it and made Michigan her year round home again so I had to visit up there.


----------

